# Alternativ Coin Mining - Betatester gesucht



## Ingrimm (26. März 2014)

Da der Großteil hier sicherlich im groben bescheid weiß worum es beim Coin Mining geht spare ich mir jetzt mal größere Einführungen (beantworte aber gerne alle aufkommenden Fragen)

Wie in der Überschrift schon zu sehen suchen wir aktuell noch Betatester für unsere neue Website Altcoin Switch | Altcoin Mining – Beta bzw den Mining-Switch/Pool.

Worum es bei der Website geht ist im groben sehr simple, Ziel ist es immer die aktuell lukrativsten Coins zu minen.
BTC oder LTC kennen die meisten und sind die Coins die Pro Stück am meisten Wert sind aber für die kleinen Miner absolut unrentabel. Für eben diese "kleinen" kommen jetzt unsere Kleinen ins Spiel, sie heißen Pandacoin,Dodgecoin oder auch Krugercoin und viele mehr.Denn warum soll ich 3-4 Tage an einem LTC minen der am ende paar $ Wert ist wenn ich in der gleichen Zeit,bei gleicher Leistung vllt 300 KrugerCoins mine die dann (ohne möglichen Kursanstieg) zusammen 20-30% mehr wert sind als der einzelne LTC.

Daher kurz und knapp ... wer aktuell noch mining betreibt oder wieder einsteigen möchte einfach mal auf der Website vorbeischauen sich die Adressen für den aktuell lukrativsten Coin nehmen und minen.
Bzw wer Interesse am Switch Server hat (der immer automatisch den besten Coin mint) kurz PN an mich oder über Konaktformular auf der HP. (bitte nur wenn ihr über min 500 Kh/s verfügt und eurer Rechner länger laufen lasst da die Kapazitäten noch begrenzt sind und wir die Performance nach und nach anpassen)

Wer Interesse an der Sache hat aber bisher nichts mit Mining am Hut hatte kann hier gern seine Fragen stellen bzw. kann auch gerne nen Tutorial fertig machen für den schnellen Einstieg


----------



## matrix187 (26. März 2014)

Hätte da mal Interesse was man an Hardware - Software usw. braucht. Mach mal ein Tutorial fertig, bitte.


----------



## Marder-Cliff (26. März 2014)

Ingrimm schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an der Sache hat aber bisher nichts mit Mining am Hut hatte kann hier gern seine Fragen stellen bzw. kann auch gerne nen Tutorial fertig machen für den schnellen Einstieg


 
 Das wäre mal was !


----------



## Ingrimm (26. März 2014)

Im groben ganz einfach wenn´s auf den ersten Blick nicht aussieht.

Was ihr braucht ist eben simple nen PC mit Windows (Linux geht auch aber dazu später mehr), eine ATI Karte (Nvidia geht technisch auch aber auch dazu später mehr) und den GUIminer ( https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=150331.0)

Nach dem ihr den GUIminer irgendwo auf die Platte entpackt habt gehts auch schon los(Werte auf den Bilder ignorieren die Stammen noch aus ner früheren Betaversion):

1. auf Altcoin Switch | Altcoin Mining – Beta gehen und sich den Coin aussuchen den man minen möchte z.B. Pandacoin und auf den link klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.auf der folgenden Seite auf Links und auf den Link bei Website klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.Auf der folgenden Website sich den Windows-Client runterladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.Den runtergeladenen Ordner irgendwo auf die Festplatte entpacken und die darin enthaltene Datei(pandacoin-qt.exe) ausführen ggf. Zugriff aufs Netzwerk gestatten wenn Windows fragt damit die Software sich mit dem Pandcoinnetzwerk synchroniesieren kann (dauert je nach Rechner paar min bis max ne Stunde)

5.In der Software oben auf Empfangen klicken - dort findet ihr unter Adresse eure persönliche und einmalige Pandacoin-Wallet Adresse, die brauchen wir gleich noch mehrfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6.Rechtsklick auf die Adresse und "Adresse kopieren" auswählen. Dann auf die unsere Website ( Altcoin Switch | Altcoin Mining – Beta) und dort auf die Schaltfläsche "register Worker" klicken und dort eure Adresse einfügen.Damit ist eure Wallet regestriert und gleichzeitig euer Benutzername als auch Workername was später nen Teil der Arbeit erleichtert.

7.Jetzt in den GUIminer Ordner und die Datei guiminer.exe starten

8. Dort müssen jetzt mehere Werte eingetragen werden:


Host: hier kommt die Adresse von der Website ( Altcoin Switch | Altcoin Mining – Beta) für Pandacoin rein wichtig hierbei das bei GUIminer das stratum+tcp durch http ersetzt wird - das ganze muss dann ungefähr so aussehen BILD
dann bei Port den Port (immer die Zahl nach .com: bei der Adresse) rein in dem Fall 7052
bei Username wieder eure Walletadresse von Punkt 6
bei Password könnt ihr irgendwas eintippen ist unwichtig ... die Worker sind durch unsere Methode absolut gesichert und es kann eure Worker keiner zu seinem Nutzen missbrauchen!
Device könnt ihr so lassen da das Programm in 99,9% der Fälle immer die Graka erkennt
Extra Flags könnt ihr auch frei lassen
dann bei GPU Defaults eure Graka oder die die am nächsten kommt auswählen
bei Intensity erstmal nur 13 eintragen was zum ersten testen komplett reicht

müsste dann ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9.auf Start klicken und dann sollte nach ein paar Sekunden (wenn alles geklappt hat) unten rechts, wo jetzt noch stopped steht, eine Anzeige zu sehen sein mit xxx Kh/s

Pandacoin ist jetzt hier nur nen Beispiel ... mit dem GUIminer kann fast jeder Coin auf der Seite gemint werden ... Vorgang im groben immer der Selbe,wichtig hierbei nur solange ihr nicht im Switch seid müsst ihr für jeden Coin immer de entsprechende Wallet laden (Punkt 2-4).

Was die Leistung von GUIminer anbelangt die Standardwerte die ihr für die Grafikkarte erhaltet immer runter stellen so das es zb bei einer 7970 so aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hier oft gilt "Weniger ist mehr"

Wie gesagt ist die Anleitung nur für ATI Karten ... bei genug Interesse mach ich auch noch nen Tutorial für NVIDIA Karten und den CUDAminer fertig aber hier sei erwähnt das NVIDIA Karten nur nen Bruchteil der Leistung von ATI haben und sich daher in den meisten Fällen mining sich nicht rechnet.


----------



## Ingrimm (28. März 2014)

Ok, wie siehts aus? Besteht an dem Thema Interesse oder kann ich mir es sparen hier Updates zur Seite und Thematik zu bringen!?


----------



## matrix187 (28. März 2014)

Ich hab hier so einen usb miner mit 333 irgend was. Kann man damit Altcoins minen?


----------



## Ingrimm (28. März 2014)

für die Altcoins absolut ausreichend von der Leistung her, Frage ist natürlich was fürn Miner das genau ist?! ... wir haben auf der Seite zu jedem Coin (einfach auf der Hauptseite auf den Coin klicken) ne Unterseite wo ihr auch einen Calc findet wo ihr ausrechnen könnt wie viel Profit ihr mit eurer Leistung ausrechnen lassen könnt.


----------



## matrix187 (28. März 2014)

Asicminer Block Erupter 336Mh/s - Asis USB Bitcoin Miner.  Da der ja extra für Bitcoin ist weiß ich nicht ob das mit anderen coin´s und dem USB Erupter geht.


----------



## Ingrimm (28. März 2014)

Aso ... muss ich mich selber mal an unseren Programmierer wenden weil ich mir in dem Punkt nicht 100% sicher bin ... normal gehts nicht aber kann sein dass sich da schon wieder was geändert hat zwecks Software.


----------



## Ingrimm (28. März 2014)

Ok also asci Miner sind wirklich nur für Bitcoins da und 333 Mh/s ist leider nix mehr weil damit machste bei 24/7 nur 0,14 $ im Monat bei 24/7 Betrieb ... da machste mit ner 7850 locker mehr wenn die Karte nur 24h läuft


----------



## Ingrimm (29. März 2014)

Wir geben den Switch vorläufig für alle frei!

dafür sind paar kleine Änderungen im Miner nötig.

1. im GUIminer als Server tragt ihr Validate Payment Adress ein und als Port 3333
2. braucht ihr eine Bitcoinwallet die ihr zb unter https://bitcoin.org/de/download 
3. die Bitcoinadresse im GUIminer und Website als Worker regestrieren eintragen und fertig (findet ihr in dem Fall unter Datei --> Empfangsadresse)

jetzt mint ihr immer den aktuell lukrativsten coin und werdet in bitcoins ausgezahlt


----------



## the.hai (29. März 2014)

Ingrimm schrieb:


> ... da machste mit ner 7850 locker mehr wenn die Karte nur 24h läuft


 
und hat man wenigstens die stromkosten drinne?


----------



## Ingrimm (29. März 2014)

also je nachdem wie hoch die Stromkosten des Einzelnen sind aber bei aktuell (beschissenen) BTC Kurs würde man zb beim Pandacoin ungefähr 0,3 € Gewinn in 24 h machen bei ner 7850 ... klingt jetzt nicht so viel aber läppert sich .. theoretisch (wenn der BTC Kurs sich wieder stabilisiert ) und man zb. seine Karte nur Nachts oder Tagsüber wenn man in der Schule/Arbeiten ist laufen lässt übern Switch (sprich immer den lukrativsten Coin minen) sind 20-30 $ im Monat Gewinn absolut drin, hängt natürlich vom Stromverbrauch-kosten und der Leistung der jeweiligen Karte ab.

Wie schon geschrieben haben wir zu jedem Coin nen Calc drin wo man sich ausrechnen kann was man beim einzel Coin minen bei der eigenen Leistung und Verbrauch bringen würde.

Wir werden in den nächsten 2 Wochen auch noch mehr Server schalten um die Coin Auswahl zu erhöhen und so noch mehr lukrativität zu bieten.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

Was springt für Dich / Euch dabei raus? Ihr habt ja dadurch auch Kosten.


----------



## Ingrimm (29. März 2014)

Den Fee also die Gebühr die ihr auf der HP seht ist im groben das was für uns hängen bleibt ... sind aktuell je nach Coin 1-2% was wir bekommen.

Sprich wenn nen Block 50 Coins hat dann bekommen wir 0,5-1 Coins und die restlichen 49-49,5 Coins gehen an die Miner.

Ist aber alles noch nicht "final" wird später noch Boni für "Stammkunden" geben bzw sind auch Sachen wie zb. 1 Woche FeeFree für Freunde werben Freunde und andere Aktionen geplant.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2014)

Ah ok, danke für die Erläuterung. So ergibt es Sinn.


----------



## Ingrimm (29. März 2014)

Kein Ding  immer ruhig fragen ... transparenz und offenheit sind mMn bei allen Sachen die irgendwo mit Geld zu tun haben wichtig


----------



## matrix187 (29. März 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal 4 Gridseeder gekauft. Sollten im laufe nächster Woche dann eintreffen. Die sind Übertaktbar und laufen dann mit 700 / 900kh/s. Standard sind 350kh/s bei 8watt. Da ich mir keine Grafikkarten kaufen wollte die enorm viel Strom fressen für wenig ertrag habe ich mich für die Dinger entschieden. 

Laut LT Mining Calculator (und 700kh/s 16 Watt pro Gridseed) wären das bei 64watt und 2800kh/s für alle 4: 


Expected RewardsCostsNet Profit24 hours0.46331947 LTC4.74 EUR0.40 EUR4.34 EUR7 days3.24323631 LTC33.18 EUR2.80 EUR30.39 EUR30 days13.89958418 LTC142.22 EUR11.98 EUR130.24 EUR
Bei dem Kurs und der Währung wären die Gridseeder in 6 Monaten abbezahlt und ich komme in die Gewinnzone. Da ich aber denke das da noch mehr als die 700 pro Gridseeder drin sein sollte, also eher noch früher.


----------



## Ingrimm (29. März 2014)

Kenn mich mit den Gridseeder jetzt nicht so aus aber da die scheinbar auch scrypt minen sollteste drüber nachdenken auch den Switch bei uns zu benutzen da du so deutlich früher schon in der Gewinnzone bist (biste schon so oder so ab der 1. Sekunde aber das ist ne andere Geschichte  ) da die Alternativcoins ja zum Großteil deutlich profitabler sind als LTC und du beim switch direkt in BTC bezahlt wirst und so auch einfacher handeln/traden kannst und so schneller an´s Geld kommst


----------



## Ingrimm (30. März 2014)

Nochmal kleines Update zur Seite:

Wird wohl im laufe der Woche noch nen paar Änderungen geben - ua. mehr Server und damit deutlich mehr Coins um noch flexibler zu sein und mehr lukrative Coins mit zu nehmen,
desweiteren wird in nächster Zeit noch nen Chat eingefügt damit man sich ua. schnell helfen kann oder wir auch schneller auf Fragen und Probleme reagieren können und wie weiter oben schon geschrieben arbeiten wir an verschiedenen Boni und Co ^^


----------



## JakPol (29. April 2014)

Ich raffs noch nicht. Ich habe Bitcoin Core runtergeladen, der synchronisiert derzeit noch und ist 220 WOchen im Rückstand  Ausserdem habe ich den GUIminer runtergeladen. Kannst Du bitte nochmal in einfachen Worten erklären, was ich wo eingeben muss, um in diesen switch zu kommen?


----------

